# Bachmann Announcments



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

Bachmann has announced at the 2010 NMRA Convention that they are going to re-release both the Indy 2-6-0 and the 2-4-2. Lets hope that they have redesigned the gear boxes. Here is the announcement.



http://www.bachmanntrains.com/2010_NMRA.pdf


Andre


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, the 2-4-2T (Lynn) has a completely redesigned gear box based more on the Indie design. This should be a substantial improvement over the old one! Actually, the Indie's gear box is perfectly acceptable! What the Indie lacks is weight! When they introduced the design they took out the lead weight that had been in the boiler of the 2-4-2 (the one with the tender that was almost identical to the Indie.) It made the engine too light to pull anything more than a flatcar up more than a 2% grade (okay, perhaps that's a_ slight_ exaggeration but not by much!) They need to add the weight back somehow!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve. 
I guess the choice was weight or electronics. 

It would have been a no brainer to predict which would win out.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Being new to large scale I wasn't around for the previous offering of the Indy. I'll pick up one or two for the mechanisms to bash. I'll add weight when converted to RC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

True Tony. However, you can cram it so full of electronics that it could run the space shuttle but if it's too light to pull anything what good is it? I had two Indies years ago when they first came out. Sweet little engines! I was playing around with an old WP&Y 2-4-2 and decided to "upgrade" it with an Indie's body. When I was done I had what looked like an Indie with the 2-4-2 drivetrain underneath but utilizing the metal gear rods that came with the Indie. This is where I learned about the lead weight in the boiler! The 2-4-2 had one and the Indie didn't! I packed every square inch of free space inside that Indie with those little lead weights you can get at hobby stores and it helped a bunch but my point is that I shouldn't have had to do that! The basic structure is sound and the gearing is strong enough. Please, please_ please(!)_ put some more weight in them and then they should be just right!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to a truck tire repair shop. THey have lots of adhesive lead weights they took off wheels. I got a free bucket full. I guess you could buy new ones and peel/stick them on anywhere.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

lead shot is easier and available from reloaders. Pour into any nook and cover with white glue.... no cutting weights to fit. 
Smaller shot leaves smaller gaps...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Lead shot.....now _there's_ one I hadn't thought of! All good suggestions so far!


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

They are bringing back the Climax too! Hooray! Now maybe I can afford a used one off Ebay!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 20 Jul 2010 10:09 AM 
lead shot is easier and available from reloaders. Pour into any nook and cover with white glue.... no cutting weights to fit. 
Smaller shot leaves smaller gaps... 

I wouldnt use white glue inside a boiler, it can come loose and peal away from the boiler plastic. I use 2-part epoxy and havent had anything come loose yet. One method I find works great is to see if a short section of sprinkler pipe will fit inside the boiler, I then fill the pipe with lbird shot, epoxy the end closed, once cured I then install the pipe inside the boiler, epoxy that into place then reassemble once everything is cured. 


Where space is a problem the best option is to use self adhesive tire weights, I get them from my LHS, but Pep Boys and auto shops should also carry them. These are bars of lead weight with a self adhesive peal away backing, just bend the weights to lenth, (they are serated to break into 1 oz squares) peal the backing and stick them in place, once attached they stay real put (they were designed to adhere to tire rims ya know) I have weighted several bashes this way.

These things:
http://www.bikebandit.com/motion-pr...=511585395


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice G scale offerings , still no GE 70 tonner for us! N scale is getting them so maybe were next? If they came out with a large scale 70 tonner I,d buy a couple . Are you listening Bachman ???


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I sometimes add extra weight to the boiler by putting it inside a zip-lock bag. It's removeable and you can easily add or subtract weight and will pretty well conform to the space. 

I was hoping the Bachmann would come out with a T boiler Shay like they have in On30. 

Terl


----------

